
Bufferbloat - erkose
http://www.bufferbloat.net/
======
nextw33k
This was discussed not so long ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768)

CoDel is currently the best solution, its in the Linux kernel for people to
play with.

